# ONKYO TX-SR700



## noluv (Dec 11, 2008)

Have had this thing for awhile and it sounds like it needs to be fine tuned.

Any tips or links to tutorials on whats supposed to be set to what?


----------



## noluv (Dec 11, 2008)

mornin bump.

anybody?


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

its a receiver...there's not much fine tuning that can really be done with it. If it's anything like my onkyo receiver, you can change bass and treble levels, aside from individual speaker levels.

The speakers you're using are going to make the biggest difference in the sound anyway....unless you have some crazy DSP turned on.

If it helps though, this is what I have my receiver set to:

Speaker size (for all of them): Small - this sends all lowpass signal to the sub, rather than to the mains. It should only be used if you are using a separate subwoofer.
Crossover: 80hz - you can choose something lower if your mains are large (as well as your center channel, as most HT audio plays through this)
Treble & Bass levels are dependent on your setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I believe his reciever has acouple eq functions and crossover settings on it


----------

